# Need Help with HTML PLEASE!



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

As you probably noticed, I've screwed up the forum. In my attempt to add a donate now button to the header, the logo is no longer left justified and the button that I want on the right is on the left and there is this screwy "href="index.php> thing above it. 

Here is the code as it is now (wrong) for the header:

<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="$stylevar[outertablewidth]" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
<tr>

href="$vboptions[forumhome].php$session[sessionurl_q]"><img src="$stylevar[titleimage]" border="0" alt="$vboptions[bbtitle]" /></a></td>
<td align="$stylevar">
&nbsp;
 </td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /logo -->


<td align="$stylevar">
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output

-------------------------------

What is wrong with it and how do I fix this?​


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, you can't click on the logo at the top of the screen and have it go to the home page. ACK! What have I done???!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Add in the < as shown in red below to get rid of the screwy thing



Heather said:


> and there is this screwy "href="index.php> thing above it.
> 
> Here is the code as it is now (wrong) for the header:
> 
> ...


​


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 20, 2008)

:rollhappy: btdt. Always copy your html and save it somewhere before you tinker with it.  Then at least you can revert.

My html is only good enough to do trial by error, so I can't give you a good fix...  sorry.


----------



## Mark (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have an editor installed on the particular maching I'm using at the moment to vet it with. But dust glancing at it, looks like the <td> tag in the lower section isn't enclosed in a <table> pair. That might not be what's the problem.

Also, do you need <a href where it's <href="$vboptions[forumhome].....?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Try adding <div align="right"> where it is shown in red below. That should move the Paypal button to the right.




Heather said:


> <!-- logo -->
> <a name="top"></a>
> <table border="0" width="$stylevar[outertablewidth]" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
> <tr>
> ...


​


----------



## charlie c (Jan 20, 2008)

Heather -- the <td> and <a href codes are mixed up. Try this:

<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td>
<a href="index.php"><img src="http://www.slippertalk.com/images/slippertalk1.jpg" border="0" alt="Slippertalk Orchid 

Forum- The best slipper orchid forum for paph, phrag and other lady slipper orchid discussion!" /></a></td>
<!-- /logo -->

<!-- donate button -->
<td align="right">
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">

<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make 

payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /donate button -->

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Bless you! (and I am not religious at all!) 

Thank you!!! a million times!!! that worked!

My idea of html is to guess at what I am supposed to do. I suppose I really should learn it well but I haven't had the time. It was on my list of things to do last June or July, I think.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 20, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! It worked! Looks good! Thanks to all!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

To change the button. The button image can be anything, the green one I changed or even a small flower picture if you like. let's start with the simple green one and you can change it later if you want.....

Download the image at the following link and upload it to your server where your other images are. 
http://shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21.gif
or you can link to the image that is already on my website at the above link.

Then in the code that you posted eariler simply replace the img src link as shown in red below..

Below is the code CharlieC posted for the example. Change the line that I made red to link to where ever you uploaded the image or use it as I wrote it in red to link to the image on my server.

That's all there is to it. Let me know if you don't understand.

<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td>
<a href="index.php"><img src="http://www.slippertalk.com/images/slippertalk1.jpg" border="0" alt="Slippertalk Orchid 

Forum- The best slipper orchid forum for paph, phrag and other lady slipper orchid discussion!" /></a></td>
<!-- /logo -->

<!-- donate button -->
<td align="right">
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">

<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make 

payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /donate button -->

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output[/QUOTE]


----------



## Candace (Jan 20, 2008)

It's preferable to have any images linked to the forum server, so Heather copy the new .gif Lance has provided to the images file on our server and then link directly to that.


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

*Still having trouble...*

Now we have a question mark instead of a button ( though you can click on it and it goes to the correct place.) 

Here's a copy of the current code:

<!-- logo -->
<a name="top"></a>
<table border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
<tr>
<td>
<a href="index.php"><img src="http://www.slippertalk.com/images/slippertalk1.jpg" border="0" alt="Slippertalk Orchid 

Forum- The best slipper orchid forum for paph, phrag and other lady slipper orchid discussion!" /></a></td>
<!-- /logo -->

<!-- donate button -->
<td align="right">
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">

<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make 

payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /donate button -->

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a square with a red X now. You got it right before, have faith, it will happen again!


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay I need to compare side by side - 

Charlie's code (works)
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make 

payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /donate button -->

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output


Lance's Code (doesn't work)

<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make 

payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- /donate button -->

<!-- content table -->
$spacer_open

$_phpinclude_output


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't see any differences or problems comparing the two but with Lance's I just get the ? in the box, not the green button.
I set it back to Charlie's version for the meantime. 

I'm also trying to find out how to get it on our server but I figured, let's get it looking the way we want in the meantime, if possible.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Your link to the image is incorrect.
Remove the part I made red in the code line below...

<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/en_US/i/btn/x-click-but21.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay okay! I got it!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried the button and got an error. I think you dropped this line of code for the form input: 

<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">

The above line is missing and needs to be above the line with the button image link. There is a blank space there now.

Paste the above line into the blank line right below the line that reads 
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">

The error is not with the button but rather the code being sent to Paypal


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Heather...
While you are at it you can also change the alt line for the button to something custom for SlipperTalk.

When you touch the button with the cursor it now reads "Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!"

You can change it to say something like "Make a donation to the SlipperTalk - Support Free Information" :wink: Or what ever you like.

To change it you will see in the line with the button image link at the end it reads:

alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!"

change it to read something like:

alt="Make a donation to the SlipperTalk - Support Free Information!"


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

Lance. Do you think it is wise to mess further this evening? oke: 

:rollhappy:

The link works. Let me get it into the footer and then perhaps we can talk about customization (and getting it off your server!)


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Heather said:


> Lance. Do you think it is wise to mess further this evening? oke:
> 
> :rollhappy:
> 
> The link works. Let me get it into the footer and then perhaps we can talk about customization (and getting it off your server!)



It's totally up to you! oke:
You can change the alt anytime but since you are changing code now it is simple. Whatever you put between the "s in the alt line will be what will show.

Anytime you need help with it let me know.


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2008)

I may take you up on that....lol. Mercy me!

(oh yeah, how do I make it red?) :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 20, 2008)

Heather said:


> I may take you up on that....lol. Mercy me!
> 
> (oh yeah, how do I make it red?) :rollhappy:










link to:
http://shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, now I am having some trouble with the footer. When I tried to change it to match the header I am getting error messages. The color is right but there is no active link. Sorry I'm such a dope about this! 

<br />
<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[all_times_are_gmt_x_time_now_is_y]</div>
<br />

$spacer_close
<!-- /content area table -->

<form action="$vboptions[forumhome].php" method="get">

<table cellpadding="$stylevar[cellpadding]" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="$stylevar[outertablewidth]" class="page" align="center">
<tr>
<if condition="$show['quickchooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="styleid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'style')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_style_chooser]">
$quickchooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<if condition="$show['languagechooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="langid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'lang')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_language_chooser]">
$languagechooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<td class="tfoot" align="$stylevar" width="100%">
<div class="smallfont">
<strong>
<if condition="$show['contactus']"><a href="$vboptions[contactuslink]" rel="nofollow">$vbphrase[contact_us]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['hometitle']"><a href="$vboptions[homeurl]">$vboptions[hometitle]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['admincplink']"><a href="$admincpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[admin]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['modcplink']"><a href="$modcpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[mod]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['archiveenabled']"><a href="archive/index.php">$vbphrase[archive]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions[privacyurl]"><a href="$vboptions[privacyurl]">$vbphrase[privacy_statement]</a> -</if>
<a href="#top" onclick="self.scrollTo(0, 0); return false;">$vbphrase[top]</a>
</strong>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<br />

<div class="smallfont" align="center">

<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="http://shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
</form>







<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->

<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[powered_by_vbulletin]
<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->
</div>

<div class="smallfont" align="center">
<!-- Do not remove $cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->
$cronimage
<!-- Do not remove $cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->

$vboptions[copyrighttext]
</div>
</div>

</form>

<if condition="$show['dst_correction']">
<!-- auto DST correction code -->
<form action="profile.php?do=dst" method="post" name="dstform">
<input type="hidden" name="s" value="$session[sessionhash]" />
<input type="hidden" name="do" value="dst" />
</form>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var tzOffset = $bbuserinfo[timezoneoffset] + $bbuserinfo[dstonoff];
var utcOffset = new Date().getTimezoneOffset() / 60;
if (Math.abs(tzOffset + utcOffset) == 1)
{	// Dst offset is 1 so its changed
document.forms.dstform.submit();
}
//-->
</script>
<!-- / auto DST correction code -->

</if>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
// Main vBulletin Javascript Initialization
vBulletin_init();
//-->
</script>​


----------



## cwt (Jan 21, 2008)

I admire what your'e doing and the effort that all of you put in. Next challenge : how about some sound, like on casino slot machine?:rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Okay, now I am having some trouble with the footer. When I tried to change it to match the header I am getting error messages. The color is right but there is no active link. Sorry I'm such a dope about this!
> 
> <form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
> <input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
> ...



Look at the above lines I made red. Why is the photobucket link in there?


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

That was the logo image that I was initially trying to use as a link to the paypal donate button. Clearly, that didn't work and now I have deleted it and I still am not able to link through the donation button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

And where'd that "submit" come from? That wasn't there a minute ago! ARGH!!! :sob:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

OK wait a minute.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

This code should use your image as the donation link image.....

<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</form>


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> And where'd that "submit" come from? That wasn't there a minute ago! ARGH!!! :sob:



I don't see "submit"
I don't do it either.
:evil:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

But wait... you already have the logo image linked to the forum home page?

Do you want to repeat the image?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

The following code will use the red button sitting beside the logo image for the donations, that looks pretty good. 


<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif/" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"></form>
</form>


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay Lance (and btw, you are a saint for helping me with this! My other two boys who generally submit seem to be avoiding me this weekend (you know who you are!) ) 

I inserted the above code and am getting the blue ? box again.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Okay Lance (and btw, you are a saint for helping me with this! My other two boys who generally submit seem to be avoiding me this weekend (you know who you are!) )
> 
> I inserted the above code and am getting the blue ? box again.




Sometimes it is necessary to use the www. in the link, Try changeing the image link to:

<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!">

And if you want to change the alt text you can do it now by changeing the words between the "s... Make payments with PayPal - it's fast, free and secure!... to read anything you want, just make sure you leave the "s intact in the code line.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG - You are both saints!


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay - now I have the button, but not the logo and not the link to paypal!

<br />
<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[all_times_are_gmt_x_time_now_is_y]</div>
<br />
$spacer_close
<!-- /content area table -->
<form action="$vboptions[forumhome].php" method="get">

<table cellpadding="$stylevar[cellpadding]" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="$stylevar[outertablewidth]" class="page" align="center">
<tr>
<if condition="$show['quickchooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="styleid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'style')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_style_chooser]">
$quickchooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<if condition="$show['languagechooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="langid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'lang')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_language_chooser]">
$languagechooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<td class="tfoot" align="$stylevar" width="100%">
<div class="smallfont">
<strong>
<if condition="$show['contactus']"><a href="$vboptions[contactuslink]" rel="nofollow">$vbphrase[contact_us]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['hometitle']"><a href="$vboptions[homeurl]">$vboptions[hometitle]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['admincplink']"><a href="$admincpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[admin]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['modcplink']"><a href="$modcpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[mod]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['archiveenabled']"><a href="archive/index.php">$vbphrase[archive]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions[privacyurl]"><a href="$vboptions[privacyurl]">$vbphrase[privacy_statement]</a> -</if>
<a href="#top" onclick="self.scrollTo(0, 0); return false;">$vbphrase[top]</a>
</strong>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<br />

<div class="smallfont" align="center">

<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Help support Slippertalk!"></form>

<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->

<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[powered_by_vbulletin]
<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->
</div>

<div class="smallfont" align="center">
<!-- Do not remove $cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->
$cronimage
<!-- Do not remove $cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->

$vboptions[copyrighttext]
</div>
</div>

</form>

<if condition="$show['dst_correction']">
<!-- auto DST correction code -->
<form action="profile.php?do=dst" method="post" name="dstform">
<input type="hidden" name="s" value="$session[sessionhash]" />
<input type="hidden" name="do" value="dst" />
</form>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var tzOffset = $bbuserinfo[timezoneoffset] + $bbuserinfo[dstonoff];
var utcOffset = new Date().getTimezoneOffset() / 60;
if (Math.abs(tzOffset + utcOffset) == 1)
{	// Dst offset is 1 so its changed
document.forms.dstform.submit();
}
//-->
</script>
<!-- / auto DST correction code -->

</if>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
// Main vBulletin Javascript Initialization
vBulletin_init();
//-->
</script>​


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe we really only need this in the header....anyone opposed, say aye.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

There are duplicate lines in the form code. Delete the duplicate lines as shown in red below. See what that does. I'm not sure what happened to your logo image yet?



Heather said:


> Okay - now I have the button, but not the logo and not the link to paypal!
> 
> <br />
> <div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[all_times_are_gmt_x_time_now_is_y]</div>
> ...


​


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

deleted the dups - still no dice but don't worry, I'm inclined to just let the footer go at this point - I still have to clean my house and respond to forum funding issues today....


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

The code below should give the SlipperTalk logo linked to the forum home page and the donate button linked to paypal sitting side by side.


<div class="smallfont" align="center">

<a href="http://www.slippertalk.com"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0"></a> 
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Help support Slippertalk!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>

<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

one more try...


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, close but no cigar (Brian - no naughty comments from you please!) 

Looks good but the donate button still doesn't link to the paypal page as the one in the header does.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good but the donate link does not go to paypal. 
I'll figure it out and you can fix it after you do your chores.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry that this is taking up so much of both of our time! 
Thank you again!!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Sorry that this is taking up so much of both of our time!
> Thank you again!!



Not a problem.... just look at it like an educational puzzle.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

This should work.....


<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.slippertalk.com"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0"></a> 
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Help support Slippertalk!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"> 
</div>
</form>


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is another option. This should put the donate button centered under the logo....

<div align="center"><a href="http://www.slippertalk.com"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0"></a> 
</div>
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<div align="center">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Help support Slippertalk!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"> 
</div>
</form>


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good, still doesn't link to paypal. :sob:


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2008)

Works for me... Try reloading your cache


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

The one at the footer, Rob? I reloaded my cache and I still get the forum, not the paypal site.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 21, 2008)

No, I just tried the top one. You may have a conflict since you have two forms with the same name. (_xclick). Try changing the bottom one to _yclick or something. You need to change it in two places.

Or I could be full of *&^!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Maybe we really only need this in the header....anyone opposed, say aye.



Heather - you've been doing admin work all day it seems! :clap:

I agree! We don't need another button at the bottom. HOWEVER, I strongly believe the button should be *PINK*. :drool:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

Heather,
The problem is not with the donate button.
There is a form on the pages just above the footer that is....

<form action="index.php" method="get">

I'm not sure what the form does but it needs to have a closed tag like this 

<form action="index.php" method="get">
</form>

Unless it has the closing tag forms below it won't work.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> HOWEVER, I strongly believe the button should be *PINK*. :drool:


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to put this somewhere for safe keeping....


<br />
<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[all_times_are_gmt_x_time_now_is_y]</div>
<br />
$spacer_close
<!-- /content area table -->
<form action="$vboptions[forumhome].php" method="get">

<table cellpadding="$stylevar[cellpadding]" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="$stylevar[outertablewidth]" class="page" align="center">
<tr>
<if condition="$show['quickchooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="styleid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'style')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_style_chooser]">
$quickchooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<if condition="$show['languagechooser']">
<td class="tfoot">
<select name="langid" onchange="switch_id(this, 'lang')">
<optgroup label="$vbphrase[quick_language_chooser]">
$languagechooserbits
</optgroup>
</select>
</td>
</if>
<td class="tfoot" align="$stylevar" width="100%">
<div class="smallfont">
<strong>
<if condition="$show['contactus']"><a href="$vboptions[contactuslink]" rel="nofollow">$vbphrase[contact_us]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['hometitle']"><a href="$vboptions[homeurl]">$vboptions[hometitle]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['admincplink']"><a href="$admincpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[admin]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$show['modcplink']"><a href="$modcpdir/index.php$session[sessionurl_q]">$vbphrase[mod]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions['archiveenabled']"><a href="archive/index.php">$vbphrase[archive]</a> -</if>
<if condition="$vboptions[privacyurl]"><a href="$vboptions[privacyurl]">$vbphrase[privacy_statement]</a> -</if>
<a href="#top" onclick="self.scrollTo(0, 0); return false;">$vbphrase[top]</a>
</strong>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

<br />

<div align="center"><a href="http://www.slippertalk.com"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/ahmcd33/slippertalk2.jpg" border="0"></a> 
</div>
<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<div align="center">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="[email protected]">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Slippertalk Forum Fund">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="USD">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="PP-DonationsBF">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="0.00">
<input type="image" src="http://www.shopgonewild.com/images/x-click-but21red.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Help support Slippertalk!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1"> 
</div>
</form>
<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->

<div class="smallfont" align="center">$vbphrase[powered_by_vbulletin]
<!-- Do not remove this copyright notice -->
</div>

<!-- Do not remove $cronimage or your scheduled tasks will cease to function -->

$vboptions[copyrighttext]
</div>
</div>

</form>

<if condition="$show['dst_correction']">
<!-- auto DST correction code -->
<form action="profile.php?do=dst" method="post" name="dstform">
<input type="hidden" name="s" value="$session[sessionhash]" />
<input type="hidden" name="do" value="dst" />
</form>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var tzOffset = $bbuserinfo[timezoneoffset] + $bbuserinfo[dstonoff];
var utcOffset = new Date().getTimezoneOffset() / 60;
if (Math.abs(tzOffset + utcOffset) == 1)
{	// Dst offset is 1 so its changed
document.forms.dstform.submit();
}
//-->
</script>
<!-- / auto DST correction code -->

</if>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
// Main vBulletin Javascript Initialization
vBulletin_init();
//-->
</script>​


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the unclosed form is the clock at the bottom of the page.

The form that gets the time...
All times are GMT -8. The time now is 01:58 PM.

Put in the </form> after the form that calls the time and then the donate button should work. It should look like this:

<form action="index.php" method="get">
</form>


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> Heather - you've been doing admin work all day it seems! :clap:
> 
> I agree! We don't need another button at the bottom. HOWEVER, I strongly believe the button should be *PINK*. :drool:



How about a different color depending on how much money is in the fund?


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

The footer is all the same form - see what I posted just above - I don't see your <form action="index.php" method="get"> there at all. I think the time is in the footer though so I'm, yet again, confused. 

Is it not in the footer? There's header, footer, and something called "headinclude" which is a lot of CSS stylesheet stuff.

No, we are not changing the color again. Otherwise you'll be down one admin.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Forget it! I got it!!! YAY!!! I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!!!!!! 

Ahhhh!!!! Mwahahahahaha....!!! (see this is why you should help fund the forum - I need to be able to afford my therapy copays!)
Kidding. (Sort of.)

I'm going to go now.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 21, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:

See, you learned how to find things in the script and make html to work.

Now everyone needs to use those beautiful red buttons.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

gonewild said:


> Now everyone needs to use those beautiful red buttons.



That's right, or I'll need to threaten to change the color to something really ugly.  

Thanks Lance, glad you're back around these parts!


----------

